# my acer aspire one hates me - it keeps freezing up



## ktd89 (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay, around the beginning of last month the internet started screwing up. The guys come out and, after a lot fiddling with everything they can think of, it finally works again.

The problem is that now my netbook keeps freezing up. It'll work for about five to minutes, before just stopping. I'll be able to move the cursor, but can't select any programs or click on anything. ctrl+alt+del doesn't work and I end up holding the power button to shut it down. I tried to run a scan disk/defrag it, but it kept coming up with an error message.

Last night I finally, for lack of any better ideas and at my mother's suggestion (talk about the blind leading the blind) restored it to factory specs since I didn't really have much on it anyway.
Spent the morning installing a thousand updates from microsoft updates.

And it froze on me again.  I'm at a complete loss here. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## linkin (Jan 7, 2010)

It sounds like the harrd drive is dead. nevertheless, download and run these programs (if you can)

Auslogics Disk Defrag
Auslogics Registry Cleaner
Malwarebytes
CCleaner


----------



## ktd89 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just installed the auslogics disk defrag program and it's running.
But I don't understand. How could the hard drive be dead? Wouldn't it not boot up at all?


----------



## linkin (Jan 7, 2010)

well not dead but dying.


----------

